# Crystal Lake



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone fish Crystal Lake in Ravenna,OH?

http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/ohio/portage/ravenna/crystal-lake/


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe you can NOT fish there. My girlfriend's Mom actually goes to some Doctor out there. When her Mom was in the Doctors office my girlfriend went down to the lake today and there are no trespassing signs everywhere apparently. I would check it out yourself though, it might have been just the spot where she was. Hope that helps.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

cmiller said:


> Has anyone fish Crystal Lake in Ravenna,OH?
> 
> http://www.fishingworks.com/lakes/ohio/portage/ravenna/crystal-lake/




yrs ago like 25-30 yrs ago i fished it on the ice,but then it was residents only with a permit from the city, but have heard they stopped all fishing, and it is posted, so best thing to do is call the city hall up and ask.i believe it,s one of those glacial bogs with endangered ferns and plants around it so those closed it up, then you couldn,t use minnows there cause they didn,t want other species in there like carp and cats..


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Just wondering. There was a house we are thinking of buying. I looked at a Google map and showed that lake. Looked like there was 1 more called Muzzy Lake.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Also saw a Lake Hodgson and a Sandy Lake on the map.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey cmiller, Iam form Rootstown and Muzzy plus Sandy lakes are both privite lakes. I know someone on Sandy and its a great lake to fish !!!!!!!!!. i have also fished Muzzy to another great lake. Lake hodgson is a pay lake it also can be very good fishing. They open on Apirl 1st and close the end of Oct. They are also closed on Tues.If you like fishing for Rainbow trout . They stock them every year just for opening day very fun and eazy to catch from shore to.If u have any more ? just shot me a pm, goodluck fishing.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Those were it. Still looking at a few houses in Ravenna. I came across those when I pulled up an aerial map of the area to see how close I am to other lakes.


----------



## jak05key (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeap i was go there in every Saturday Sunday there are so many rush on all weekend . Have you also go there in all weekends and when or where tell me through this post so i can found you easily and we both are doing fishing together.


----------

